# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  franklin split bifocals

## rob in uk

Does anyone do franklin split bifocals? We have done them before but very time consuming.I have a few ideas of making it easier but neve put them into pratice any ideas folks?

----------


## WFruit

Talk to Jacqui here on the forums.  She's our resident expert on these.

----------


## Jacqui

Hi there :D

Yes we make Franklins, hemianoptics, prism segs and a few other similar goodies. Send me a PM on this :D

WFruit: Chip Anderson and Clive Noble are also experts at this, they have both taught me more.

----------


## WFruit

Thanks Jacqui, that's good to know. You're the one I see posting most about them, so I mentioned you first. ;)

----------


## Jacqui

> Thanks Jacqui, that's good to know. You're the one I see posting most about them, so I mentioned you first. ;)


Clive has retired, but still has a look here at times. Chip was banned, but still looks. I sent them both messages on FB about this post.

----------


## Clive Noble

Hi Rob,

Yes, I'm still in the market for Franklins even though I'm semi retired.... and they are still laboriously made by hand from 4 individual s/v lenses... I've even done Trifocals....

If there's anything specific you need, just PM me... Happy Holidays to all.............

----------


## Jacqui

Good to hear from you, Clive :D

----------


## Jacqui

You may also want to look at this blog post about me. I am attempting to set up a lab to do nothing but Franklins, hemianoptics, etc. 

http://theopticalvisionsite.com/eye-...akcat/#respond

----------


## rob in uk

Thanks Clive how do you keep the seg line straight ?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gotta hold your mouth just right.:bbg:

----------


## fagin

sorry to sideline the post. "Chip Anderson is an expert at this" . So why is an expert on something like this banned ?

----------


## hcjilson

> sorry to sideline the post. "Chip Anderson is an expert at this" . So why is an expert on something like this banned ?


Private matter and no one else's business.

----------


## discostu

Holy thread resurrection, Batman! I have a patient today who needs a high plus bifocal with 2.5 base out in distance only in each eye, so is getting a Franklin Split. I was about to send this away to a specialist lab in the UK but fancy giving it a go first before I do. I've had a practice run at Franklins a while ago which looked pretty good, but I just used old rejected lenses with no consideration for the Rx. So my question is this (and I hope Jacqui is still about and has input): with the split lying on horizontal centre line, how do you centre the individual parts of the lenses vertically? Do you block both lenses with their OCs on HCL and then grind them down, or do you block the distance lens with OC 1/4 down from top of frame and the reading 1/4 up from the bottom so that both parts have an obvious OC?

----------


## Jacqui

Sending a PM on this  :Smile:

----------


## Jacqui

For anyone else that's interested, my *default* on O.C. placement is 3 above for the read and on or 1/2 below for the read.

----------


## Aarlan

What devices do you use to cut the lenses cleanly and evenly?

----------


## Jacqui

> What devices do you use to cut the lenses cleanly and evenly?


I use a small table saw (4 inch blade) from Dremel to do the initial rough cut. Others use a band saw, jewlers saw or just grind off the excess on a disk sander. 

For the final accurate finish I use a machne from another industry that was adapted by me, this makes the angles exact and the surface dead flat.. This also works on hemianoptic and macular degeneration lenses. Chip Anderson uses a flat file mounted on the bench and hand movement, leaves a flat suface but the angles are hard to hold. Clive Noble uses a hand edger.

----------


## MikeAurelius

We adapted an old Coburn 601 surfacer, took the overhead arm off, removed the reciprocating motor, had a new tank built out of stainless, plus a ruler mount. We use a facet making diamond for surfacing the flats. I can take a picture if anyone is interested.

----------


## Jacqui

> We adapted an old Coburn 601 surfacer, took the overhead arm off, removed the reciprocating motor, had a new tank built out of stainless, plus a ruler mount. We use a facet making diamond for surfacing the flats. I can take a picture if anyone is interested.


You did it the hard way

----------


## discostu

What's with all the equipment? I just did it by hand!
I marked my horizontal lines on my four lenses, ground most of the excess off using a bench grinder, then finished off the edges by rubbing the lenses across a sheet of sandpaper placed on a worktop. Perfectly smooth and straight edges.
I bonded them with epoxy resin and the job was done next day for the patient, who commented they were better than her previous pair which came from Norville, and without the 3 week wait. I was more than delighted by that!

I used to be a cabinet maker and so I'm used to fine handwork.

----------


## Jacqui

> What's with all the equipment? I just did it by hand!


The reason I have all the equipment is that I was doing 12 - 15 pairs of Franklins, plus 2 - 3 pairs of hemianoptics, plus 1 or 2 pairs of macular degeneration lenses per week. I had to have a system that would do it fast and accurately.

----------


## discostu

Haha I know Jacqui, I was only messing!  :Wink:

----------

